# Prev med vs. E/M



## Beany011178 (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a documentation as to if an OB/GYN is doing a yearly pap smear, breast and pelvic exam as to if services should be coded as Prev Med. or E/M.  Basically can a OB/GYN have a full prev exam if they are doing the breast, pelvic and pap?


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

You should use the preventative medicine codes based on age of patient.  For Medicare you should bill the G0101 and Q0091.


----------

